# Beef Prime Rib Steaks



## SteerCrazy (Dec 18, 2006)

I would salt and pepper both sides of the steaks. Put your gasser on high and cook until slightly crusty then flip (about 4-5min). You can use your own rub blend or seasonings but about 4-5 minutes per side for medium rare if they are 1 inch steaks.

I'm sure there will be someone else to come along and offer other ideas.
What you should have done was buy a whole prime rib and smoked it in your offset.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 18, 2006)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> I would salt and pepper both sides of the steaks. Put your gasser on high and cook until slightly crusty then flip (about 4-5min). You can use your own rub blend or seasonings but about 4-5 minutes per side for medium rare if they are 1 inch steaks.



Yep, this is good advice.  One thing I'll add and it's important is to make sure your steaks are close to room temp before grilling.  It will give you a more tender steak.  Cooking a cold steak on a hot grill will "shock" it and toughen it up.   Good luck and don't forget to take pic's!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 18, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget to let em rest before you dig in.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 18, 2006)

3970010 said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tie them together!   [smilie=a_happyme.gif]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 18, 2006)

3970010 said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why don't you vac seal the steaks for a rainy day and go buy a whole roast to smoke....you've got a week


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 18, 2006)

Send me the steaks and you go buy a roast. I'll cook them bad boys just like Larry and SteerCrazy said only over charcol.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 18, 2006)

How bout a nice pat of _pre-made_ roasted garlic/chive butter on top once they come off?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 18, 2006)

3970010 said:
			
		

> I am gonna cook em just like yall said.


Buy yourself a charcoal grill for Xmas.....then do the steaks on that like the rest of the guys said...  Good luck and don't forget the pics


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 18, 2006)

compound butters are easy make, and add great flavor, especially
to beef...just soften your butter, and in this case, add chopped
or minced garlic and chive, then place in plastic wrap and
roll into a tube.  Twist the plastic on both ends very tight.
Pop it in the fridge to harden again, and when you're meat
is ready, slice off a slab and let it melt over the top of the
steaks.....ummmmm.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 18, 2006)

Preheat oven at 350
Take a head of garlic and chop the the top off. Put on a half sheet pand lined with foil, spirinkle with olive oil and a pinch of salt. after 10 minutes reduce heat to 300. Leave it in the oven until the house smells like an Italian joint. remove and cool.  "Squish" out all the mushey goodness, mix with finely sliced chives, and room temp butter. put into a sheet of wax paper, roll it up, and stick it in the freezer. Bingo.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 18, 2006)

I do them over a screaming hot Weber chimney with lump. I use a grate from a ECB. My .2


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 18, 2006)

Tell ya what...make the steaks just like suggested with the butter and everything tonight. then go buy yourself a roast and smoke that for christmas. your family will thank you


----------



## gator1 (Dec 18, 2006)

397,

Ditto on the high heat + salt-pecker-garlic rub + butter at the end. If needed - use a spot check type thermometer to make sure the steak is cooked to the right temp.

Ditto on the roast for something special. Its easy and will blow the socks off your guests. I know i will have rib roast this news years meal. 

Gator


----------



## BigGQ (Dec 18, 2006)

LIke they said...GOOD monkey food...been making them that way for years.


----------

